# missing a meal



## chaotichealth (Aug 9, 2014)

What do you do when your in the gym so long you miss a meal. Right ive been in the gym 3 hours and dont feel lime stopping  2 hours on sholders alone. Working biceps not did a payment on curles then. Back down till I couldn't cure 10 lbs. Doing hammers now then triceps


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 9, 2014)

Well I never miss a meal. lol

All I can say is to eat big ASAP.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 9, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> What do you do when your in the gym so long you miss a meal. Right ive been in the gym 3 hours and dont feel lime stopping  2 hours on sholders alone. Working biceps not did a payment on curles then. Back down till I couldn't cure 10 lbs. Doing hammers now then triceps




This is something you should be doing anyways-

But you should be taking in an "intra workout" drink

Mine looks like-
15-20g bcaas 
40-60g dextrose
10g creatine

Or I do wpi in place of the bcaas


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 9, 2014)

I wasn't planning on being there that long.  lol.  But when the DMAA kicked in for some reason I was so focused that I couldn't stop on my sholders.  I spent well over 90 mins on my sholders then went to bi's and tri's it was great.


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 9, 2014)

missing a meal is just shocking the body. I would reasonably think if its once in a while it could be a good thing. possibly your body could increase metabolism and use body fat for energy,  and I know damn well it wont eat away muscle or not build it. you need to starve yourself to be catabolic, but your on AAS and constantly anabolic.

when im cutting, ill do a fasting diet. its healthy and safe and eq or tren helps to not loose muscle. it works for my body but you may be different. if you look at most africans and asians, they have low bodyfat and look young as shit. its their low calorie diet and fasting if they dont have food.


----------



## BigBob (Aug 9, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> I wasn't planning on being there that long.  lol.  But when the DMAA kicked in for some reason I was so focused that I couldn't stop on my sholders.  I spent well over 90 mins on my sholders then went to bi's and tri's it was great.


It does that to me too


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 9, 2014)

Nothing like pumping the crap out of delts like that
To me, that's the ultimate pump muscle


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 9, 2014)

Delts and traps.  chest use to be my best but I think my delts grew on me.  I have to thank Rich Piana for that. His delts are an inspiration.  I just have to figure out something to make my obliques that are non calisthenic


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 9, 2014)

Well my thing is that I have narrow clavicles so I like to pump them so that j actually look wide
Eventually they became one of my better body parts


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 10, 2014)

I would definitely take advantage of the 'window' PWO and really slam the food in.


----------



## supplements911 (Nov 20, 2014)

Missing meal means you are losing something.So from next time never forget to take meal.


----------

